# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Suche Tipps um besser in der Kurve zu liegen

## Nymatic

Tja, wie schon erwähnt suche ich ein paar Tipps um mich besser in die Kurve zu lehnen.
Ich weis bei mir geht noch mehr, nur hab ich das Problem, wenn ich mich weiter hineinlehnen will, hab ich immer Angst das mein Vorderrad wegrutscht oder das ich mich hinlege. Ich bekomme da immer so ein ungutes Gefühl. Hat jemand Tipps wie man sowas trainieren kann? Oder hilft da einfach nur üben üben üben...
Zudem hab ich vorne einen etwas breiteren Reifen als hinten, da müsste mir doch theoretisch der hinterreifen eher wegrutschen, oder? :Confused: 
Bin für alle Tipps und Ratschläge offen :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Ellenbogen raus und drauf achten dass die Balance/Gewichtsverteilung am Bike stimmt...und dann üben, üben, üben...

Suchst dir einfach passende Anlieger, offene Kurven usw. und geht dahin...  :Smile: 

Edit: Gute Reifen schaden natürlich auch nie.  :Wink:

----------


## Nymatic

Hmmm... die Tipps klingen vielversprechend.
Da werd ich mich wohl auf mein Bike schwingen müssen und dann heißt es Übung macht den Meister^^

Weitere Tipps wären noch hilfreich...

----------


## cryion

selbes problem hab ich auch. bin ein bissl feig bei den kurven. oft schaut man dann auch nicht in die kurve sondern dahin wo man landen würde wenn was schief geht. das hilft dann auch nicht.
viel üben würd ich sagen. und wahrscheinlich machts auch sinn das ein oder andere mal ne spur zu weit zu gehen (in einer kurve wo die konsequenzen nicht dramatisch sind) damit ma mehr gefühl für die sache entwickelt.
und richtige kurventechnik is natürlich wichtig. gibts ein paar gute videos dazu. z.B.: www.pinkbike.com/video/181079/

----------


## grisch

hüfte raus - sprich: arsch bei einer linkskurve nach rechts, nicht steif und statisch übern bike bleiben mit dem körper, somit legt sich das rad meistens von alleine in schräglage. dabei nach möglichkeit noch rechten ellbogen abwinkeln, dabei beachten, dass der linke arm dann eher steif bzw. gerade bleibt. wichtig: rechtes pedal unten!
diese "technik" hab ich mir vor einiger zeit auch mal richtig eintrainiert bzw. eingetrichtet, irgendwann wirds dann automatismus.
sowas hilft halt ganz gut beim trailheizen bzw. "offenen" wiesenkurven (like semmering 24h wiesenabschnitt). sobald man a "wandl" bzw. anlieger hat, wirds mit dem hineindrücken bzw. hineinlegen eh leichter.

naja, sowas ist irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben  :Wink:

----------


## Nymatic

> und wahrscheinlich machts auch sinn das ein oder andere mal ne spur zu weit zu gehen (in einer kurve wo die konsequenzen nicht dramatisch sind) damit ma mehr gefühl für die sache entwickelt.


Da könntest du wahrscheinlich recht haben.

Danke an grisch für deine tipps, die muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren  :Mr. Yellow: 

Noch eine kurze Frage: wo haltet ihr euren Schwerpunkt? eher mittig oder weiter hinten?

----------


## grisch

naja, im normalfall schon eher über dem sattel. brauchst den sattel ja in manchen situationen auch dazu, um mit den oberschenkeln (innenseiten) zusätzlich richtung bzw. druck zu geben, auf die sattelseiten.

----------


## Nymatic

> naja, im normalfall schon eher über dem sattel. brauchst den sattel ja in manchen situationen auch dazu, um mit den oberschenkeln (innenseiten) zusätzlich richtung bzw. druck zu geben, auf die sattelseiten.


Das check ich jz nicht wirklich :Confused: 

Bleibst du immer auf dem Sattel sitzen?

----------


## DasMatti

nein, aber du kannst mit der oberschenkelinnensteie gegen den satteldrücken, um das bike weiter reinzulegen

----------


## Nymatic

achso is das gemeint :Way To Go:

----------


## klamsi

Probier einfach  herum. Mal mehr gewicht am Vorderrad dann wieder am Hinterrad, Hüfte raus, Hüfte rein, ohne Arme mit Arme usw.....
Die tipps lohnen sich sicher sie auszuprobieren...am ende musst aber selbst herausfinden was gut ist und was nicht bzw. was für welche Situation passt und das geht am besten durch üben üben üben in der Praxis statt vorm Computer.  :Tongue:   :Wink: 

Aus dem Motorradsport gibts auch a paar gute Tipps bzgl. Kurvenfahrtechnik. Einfach "googln" oder A Führerschein machen/haben.  :Smile: 

Wichtig auch noch der Blick...immer dorthin wost hinwillst...und vor der Kurve bremsen. Mach ich persönlich seit Jahr und Tag falsch und werds wohl auch nimmer lernen.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nymatic

ja danke die Tipps genügen mir eigentlich schon, jz muss ich sie nur ausprobieren bzw. testen und dann noch fleißig üben^^



> Aus dem Motorradsport gibts auch a paar gute Tipps bzgl. Kurvenfahrtechnik. Einfach "googln" oder A Führerschein machen/haben.


Mit dem Moped lieg ich ja eh schon soo weit in der kurve drinnen das ich mit dem Fußraster streife  :Wink:  , aber aufm Bike schaff ichs noch nicht ganz xD
Danke nochmals an alle die mir so zahlreich geholfen haben  :Thank You!:

----------


## cyberuhu

ein passendes Foto zur richtigen Gewichtsverlagerung samt Pedalstellung wäre ja gleich Klamsi´s Avatar. Ich denke das triffts schon sehr gut, eventuell den linken Arm (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) etwas mehr durchstrecken. Aber da gibts sicher individuell bei jedem kleinere Abweichungen.

Auf die Armhaltung bzw. den richtigen Druck auf dem Lenker achte ich eigentlich auch viel zu wenig. Viell. ist das auch der Grund warum ich in Kurven mit losem Untergrund nicht wirklich schnell und sicher bin.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Tja... jez wurden eh scho alle Tipps gepostet. Außer: Nicht darüber nachdenken was passieren könnte. Einfach reinfahren und machen, geht schon irgendwie gut. Im Notfall kann ma si ja no immer mim Fuß abfangen!

----------


## noox

Schwerpunkt aber keinesfalls hinten. Dann verliert das Vorderrad Traktion. Je nach Steiheit kann man richtig viel Druck am Vorderreifen bringen. 

Das mit dem Bremsen vor der Kurve ist bei mir auch so eine Sache... bin total der Kurvenbremser. Wobei man ja eh weiß, dass der Reifen umso mehr Seitenhalt hat, je weniger Bremskraft er übertragen muss... Gefühl in den Bremsen ist aber trotzdem auch ein wichtiges Kriterium. 

Vermutlich ist's eh nur Einbildung. Aber ich hab mir heuer einen (für meine Verhältnisse) nochmals etwas breiteren Lenker (740) mit so gut wie keinem Rise besorgt. Auf der Planai bin ich auf den steilen und schlagigen Teilen anfangs gar nicht zurecht gekommen. Zu breit und zu tief. Aber bei manchen Kurven - vorallem ganz unten, habe ich mir eingebildet, dass da deutlich mehr geht als mit dem schmäleren Lenker.

----------


## kingkermit

Hallo, Grisch beschreibt schon sehr gut die richtige technik. Wichtig neben der richtigen Haltung auf dem Bike ist noch das Bike-Setup mit Vorbaulänge/Höhe und Rahmengrösse, Reifendruck, Reifenwahl (Profil), Lenkerposition...um sich dementsprechend auf dem Bike bewegen zu können.
Wenn du lust hast im Sommer in die Schweiz zu kommen:

www.facebook.com/pages/PdS-Bi...66433110077137

greets

----------


## Nymatic

> Schwerpunkt aber keinesfalls hinten. Dann verliert das Vorderrad Traktion. Je nach Steiheit kann man richtig viel Druck am Vorderreifen bringen.


Das heißt je mehr ich den Schwerpunkt nach vorne bringe umso mehr Traktion hab ich am Vorderreifen und das widerum müsste weniger Grip am Hinterreifen bringen, wenn ich das jz richtig verstanden habe.

Da vorhin das Wort "Reifendruck" gefallen ist, würd ich gerne wissen der am besten gewählt ist?

----------


## klamsi

> Das heißt je mehr ich den Schwerpunkt nach vorne bringe umso mehr Traktion hab ich am Vorderreifen und das widerum müsste weniger Grip am Hinterreifen bringen, wenn ich das jz richtig verstanden habe.


Jo so würd ich das auch sagen.




> Da vorhin das Wort "Reifendruck" gefallen ist, würd ich gerne wissen der am besten gewählt ist?


Reifendruck ist auch eine eigene Wissenschaft. Vouilloz hats mal so beschrieben:"so wenig wie möglich, gerade so dass der Reifen nicht seitlich walkt" also die flanke schwammig wird (kann man das so sagen?  :Embarrassment:  ).

Aber naja...damit kann man auch viel Zeit verbringen.

----------


## DH_Freaky

aso  :Smile:  naja ich hab in den kurven auch so meine schwierigkeiten, naja ich hoffe dass hilft mir nun beim trainiren  :Big Grin:  weil in den kurven bin ich sehr unsicher, weil ich angst habe, dass es mich hinlegt xD naja also tut man sozusagen die hüfte GEGEN die kurve drücken, und dass bike in die kurve lenken, oder hab ich da jetzt was durcheinander gebracht ???

----------


## Nymatic

> also tut man sozusagen die hüfte GEGEN die kurve drücken, und dass bike in die kurve lenken, oder hab ich da jetzt was durcheinander gebracht ???


Ja da hast eig schon recht, Ich würds mal so sagen nicht du sollst dich in die Kurve legen sondern das Bike. Lies dir einfach die ganze tipps die hier gepostet wurden genau durch  :Wink: 
Die haben mir wirklich toll weitergeholfen, vorallem hat mich überrascht wieviel die Gewichtsverlagerung ausmacht.
Aber ich hab auch gemerkt das man troz der Ratschläge fleißig üben muss....   :Mrgreen:

----------


## DH_Freaky

naja, ich hab hald irgendwie angst, ZU schnell die kurven zu nehmen (z.B. 45kmh) oder so scharfkurven zu fahren, weil ich angst hab, ich scharf die kurfen nich >.< gibts auch dafür tipps xD ??

----------


## DH_Freaky

> Suchst dir einfach passende Anlieger, offene Kurven usw. und geht dahin...

 was sind anlieger, und was sind "offene" kurven ???

----------


## morges

anlieger sind quasi steilkurven. meistens ein aufgeschütteter und  geshapter kleiner erdwall. hier kannst du dich mit samt dem bike in die  kurve legen, dich in den anlieger hineindrücken um möglichst viel speed mitzunehmen.  schwerpunkt bleibt zentral über dem  bike, eventuell etwas nach hinten verlagert.
  offene kurven sind eben. hier lehnst du nur das bike in die kurve, dein  körper und damit der schwerpunkt bleibt möglichst senkrecht über der  auflagefläche der reifen, zusätzlich etwas nach vorn verlagert, um  maximalen grip am vorderrad zu bekommen.
  oft ist es aber eine mischung aus beiden fällen, z.b. recht flache  anlieger mit großem radius. dass lernst du aber mit der übung, in  welchen kurven du wie am rad stehn musst.
genauso musst du dich mit der zeit an höhere kurvengeschwindigkeiten  rantasten. wenn du die technk mal prinzipiell raus hast, häng dich an  einen schnelleren dran, dann bekommst du rasch ein gefühl dafür wie viel  geschwindigkeit die kurve verträgt.
ein paar ausrutscher sind beim üben aber sowieso normal^^

----------


## Nymatic

> was sind anlieger, und was sind "offene" kurven ???


Was Anlieger (auch "Wandl" genannt) genau sind kannst hier mal sehn:  
fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...g_anlieger.jpg
media.intrawest.com/whistler/...allpaper_4.jpg

Mit "offenen Kurven" sind einfach Kurven ohne diese Anlieger bzw Steilkurven gemeint.
z.B auf einer Wiese kannst du sehr gut diese üben, denn da tuts auch nicht so weh wenns dich mal hinhaut.

Zudem hab ich heute zufällig einen leicht anhängenden Schotterparkplatz zum Üben gefunden. Bin dort einfach Slalom mäßig runter gefahren und wenn immer ein bisschen schneller wirst merkst du ziemlich genau ab wann du den grip verlierst und wenns zu extrem wird kannst du dich noch immer leicht mit dem Fuß abfangen.

----------


## DH_Freaky

> anlieger sind quasi steilkurven. meistens ein aufgeschütteter und  geshapter kleiner erdwall. hier kannst du dich mit samt dem bike in die  kurve legen, dich in den anlieger hineindrücken um möglichst viel speed mitzunehmen.  schwerpunkt bleibt zentral über dem  bike, eventuell etwas nach hinten verlagert.
>   offene kurven sind eben. hier lehnst du nur das bike in die kurve, dein  körper und damit der schwerpunkt bleibt möglichst senkrecht über der  auflagefläche der reifen, zusätzlich etwas nach vorn verlagert, um  maximalen grip am vorderrad zu bekommen.
>   oft ist es aber eine mischung aus beiden fällen, z.b. recht flache  anlieger mit großem radius. dass lernst du aber mit der übung, in  welchen kurven du wie am rad stehn musst.
> genauso musst du dich mit der zeit an höhere kurvengeschwindigkeiten  rantasten. wenn du die technk mal prinzipiell raus hast, häng dich an  einen schnelleren dran, dann bekommst du rasch ein gefühl dafür wie viel  geschwindigkeit die kurve verträgt.
> ein paar ausrutscher sind beim üben aber sowieso normal^^



ah o.k. danke  :Smile:  na dann wirds zeit, zu üben üben üben...naja ich glaub, die angst vergeht ja irgendwann sowieso, oder ? und naja, übung macht den meister, danke für deine tipps

und Nymatic, danke für deinen tollen link  :Smile:

----------

